# الاسرة والتلفزيون



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2010)

الاسرة والتلفزيون

" لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين لآنه اية خلطة للنور مع الظلمة , وأية شركة للمسيح مع بليعال .. أنتم هيكل الله الحى - 2 كو 6 : 14 - 18 " بولس الرسول ...

فالتليفزيون كجهاز او اختراع ليس خطية فى حد ذاته , ولكن الخطية تكمن فى ضياع الوقت , حيث يسرق وقت الانسان دون ان يشعر .. وهذا الوقت هو من عمر الآنسان ...

والكتاب المقدس يقول " مفتدين الوقت لآن الايام شريرة " .. فنرى كثيرا من الناس لا يجدون وقتا للصلاة او قراءة الكتاب المقدس , او اى عمل روحى لآن وقتهم كله يقضونه امام التليفزيون ...

ومن ناحية اخرى , فالبرامج الخاطئة داخل التلفزيون تؤثر على الناس بطريقة سلبية وتسبب عثرة , اذ تضيع روحياتهم وهم لا يدرون , متعارضة مع السمو المسيحى , فهى تختلف عن مبادئ ايماننا ولا تتفق مع العفة الروحية ...

* اثار التلفزيون على الآسرة المسيحية *

1- من الزواية الروحية :
-
لاشك ان التليفزيون يؤثر على الاسرة المسيحية , فعلى الاقل يشغل الاسرة عن امور هامة لخلاص نفوس افرادها ...

2- من الزاوية الاجتماعية :

يقدم التلفزيون عروضا اجتماعية , واراء اجتماعية فى قضايا اسرية وعامة , ويرينا صورا من الانحرافات التى نتشربها دون ان نحس بها , فهذا يخون , وهذا يسرق , والثالث يتصرف بوحشية , والرابع يطلق زوجته فى بساطة لارتباطه بأخرى ...

وكل هذه نتعايش معها مع الوقت وتتحول الى واقع مقبول فى بيوتنا , مع انها بعيدة كل البعد عن النقاء المسيحى ...

هذه الآثار ربما يقاومها الكبار بحكم رصانة التربية التى عاشوها ,, اما الصغار فليس لديهم سوى المحاكاه والتسليم " التقليد " ... وها نحن نرى بعض شبابنا يقلد مايراه فى التليفزيون من تسريحات الشعر او التدخين او الملابس او اسلوب الكلام او حتى الالفاظ المعينة التى تؤكد اثر مايشاهدونه على حياتهم ...

3- من الزواية السلوكية :

لاشك ان برامج العنف التى سادت برامج التلفزيون تنعكس اثارها على سلوكيات الناس , فالبعض حينما يشاهد برنامج عنف فى فيلم تلفزيونى يخرج ليمارسه عمليا , وهذا ينسحب على البرامج الجسدانية ايضا .. مما يؤدى الى النزول بالانسان الى احط الصور فى مخاطبة هاتين الغريزتين " المعاملة والجنس " فتأخذ مافى حياته من روحيات دون ان ينتبه ...

* كيف نواجه هذه الآثار ؟؟؟ *

أ - الآشباع الروحى

فلاشك ان النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل وللجائع كل مر حلو " ام 27 : 8 " ...

اذن حينما نشبع اولادنا بالمسيح والانجيل وسير الآباء والحياة الكنسية والترانيم والالحان والقراءات الروحية , فلا شك ان هذا الشبع يخلق شخصية يسهل فطامها من طغيان التلفزيون وتسهل مقاومتها لآية سلبيات فى برامجه ...

فالمسيحية قوة جبارة تخلص الانسان من سلطان الجسد والعالم والشيطان , وتعطيه امكانية النصرة على الشر فى كل صوره .. لذلك يجب ان نرمم المذبح العائلى المنهار , نجتمع مع اولادنا حول الانجيل والترتيل والصلاة , ونذهب معهم للتناول والاجتماعات الكنسية ... ونتابع نموهم الروحى بطريقة سليمة , وحينئذ سيكون من السهل عليهم ان يختاروا , ولن يرفضوا ...

ان الفراغ الداخلى هو السر وراء جاذبية التلفزيون المتزايدة .. اما الانسان الشبعان بالنعمة , فسوف يرى القليل النافع , ويرفض كل ماهو غث ...

ب - الآشباع الثقافى

كنا نرى فى بيوتنا مكتبات تحوى كل جديد فى ميادين الروح والفكر , وكان الآب يقرأ كتابا ويتركه ليقرأه الابن , ويتناقشان فى روح جميلة فى كل ماهو بناء ...

اما الان فأصبحنا نركز على السطحية الثقافية , ننتظر ماتمليه علينا الجرائد والمجلات والتلفزيون ...

اننا نحتاج الى دفعة جديدة نحو القراءات الروحية .. دفعة تملآ الحياة بحماس مقدس , واتجاهات بناءة , ولاتترك للشباب وقتا للضياع والانحراف ...

ج - الانتقاء البناء

حين يشبع القلب بالمسيح يكون من السهل على الانسان ان يفرز الغث من الثمين , وان يختار من البرامج والاصدقاء والكتب والمجلات مايبنيه , ويطرد ما يهدمه ...

والانسانالمسيحى يملك بروح الله استنارة داخلية تجعله يمتحن كل شئ , ويتمسك بالحسن ...

فهو يزن الآمور من منطلق ايات هى :-

1- كل الاشياء تحل لى , ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق - 1 كو 6 : 14 ...

2- كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تبنى - 1 كو 10 : 23 ...

3- كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن لا يتسلط على شئ - 1 كو 6 : 12 ...

انه يحيا فى حرية داخلية , يقرأ ويدرس ويشاهد , وفى كل هذا يقول :

" يعظم انتصارنا بالذى أحبنا - رو 8 : 37 " ...

لذلك

ننصح كل اسرة مسيحية :

ان تحيا مع اولادها حياة روحية مشبعة وثقافية بناءة , ولندخل معهم بأستمرار فى حوار حى يبنى ضمائرهم وشخصياتهم فى المسيح ... فلا يكونون كريشة فى مهب الريح , بل يمتلئون من كل ملء الله , ويسلكون فى ايمان وقداسة تشهد للمسيح الذى فداهم ...

منقول
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2010)

> ن تحيا مع اولادها حياة روحية مشبعة وثقافية بناءة ,  ولندخل معهم بأستمرار فى حوار حى يبنى ضمائرهم وشخصياتهم فى المسيح ... فلا  يكونون كريشة فى مهب الريح , بل يمتلئون من كل ملء الله , ويسلكون فى  ايمان وقداسة تشهد للمسيح الذى فداهم ..



روووووووووووووووعه يا نهيسى 

موضوع مميز ومهم جدااااااااااااااا

لكل اسره 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رااااااائع يا النهيسى
شكرا كتير ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه يا نهيسى
> 
> موضوع مميز ومهم جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*

شكرا جداا

لمروركم

الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع



​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا النهيسى
> شكرا كتير ليك على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك​


*

شكرا جداا

لمروركم

الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع



​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*
شكرا جداا

لمروركم

الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## minsandra (10 يونيو 2010)

gameel awi rabena ybarkak


----------



## سور (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مه جدا ويواجه كل بيت
وللاسف مشاهدة التليفزيون ايضا تفقد الاسره مجال الحديث
والحوار  والتواصل فيما بينهم فلا يعرف احد اى شىء عن الااخر
شكرااا النهيسى موضوع ممكتاز جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

minsandra قال:


> gameel awi rabena ybarkak


*


شكرا للمرور الغالى جدااا

*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع مه جدا ويواجه كل بيت
> وللاسف مشاهدة التليفزيون ايضا تفقد الاسره مجال الحديث
> والحوار  والتواصل فيما بينهم فلا يعرف احد اى شىء عن الااخر
> شكرااا النهيسى موضوع ممكتاز جدا
> الرب يباركك​


*


شكرا للمرور الغالى جدااا

*​


----------

